# Getting Back into Rollers!



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I am just getting back into Birmingham Rollers. I raised them when I was younger, and after my 12 years in the Army and moving all over the country, and finally settling in Pennsylvania....I am back in the birds!

Right now I just have three pair. One pair of Blacks, and two white bellneck pairs. I will be getting more in a couple of weeks, and building a much bigger loft. 

Here are a few pictures of where I am at right now.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice birds. I have seen some plans drawn out for that loft. Did you follow those plans and modify them. You might want to put something over that feed so they don't soil it.
Again very nice birds, nice coloring. Three pairs, nice. They look comfortable, already took their perches i see


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks! 

I just made up the loft out of my mind...didn't know there were any plans for them? 

I am going to get a different container for the grit, a small feeder with a top so it will stay clean.

I am really looking forward to the spring and summer to raise some young and start flying them...after the BOP migration is over.

It feels great to be back in the birds!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know the feeling... sort of well when I got mine I wasn't getting "Back into them" but I was getting into them.  I know I can't wait either for spring. 

I will find a link.. it looks almost identical to yours.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I need to get the know how on the banding process. Where do you buy them? What do you have printed on them, etc...

I have never banded my pigeons before, but I will now so that I can keep track of them on a program on my computer. 

Does anyone recommend a good loft software program where I can keep all the pertinent data on each bird?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a link to foy's pigeon supplies, they sell bands and they are located in pen. if you are close enough you could drive there... i think. Here is the link.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2009bands.html
Here is a link to software, im not positive if it is good. because i don't have software. but i have heard of it before and it sounds good.

Couldn't find link to it, but you could google it. "Hawkeye loft managment system by compware"


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful looking rollers. The grit definitely needs cover. I am supposing that is your kitbox.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, that is my kitbox, I am building a loft just as soon as the weather gets above 30 degrees here. I don't plan to fly until the first part of April.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gogeous birds, LittleJohn! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

cool!

what strains are your birds?

very hard to find bell necks that can roll these days!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not sure what strain they come from. My first pair is a larger, older pair. The second set of the bellnecks are very refined and petite. I will raise young from them and fly the young to see what they produce....so should be sometime this summer if all goes well.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got a confirmation on some birds that are known very well across the planet. I will share the info after the deal is done, I am real excited, and I should have a few birds that will flip a time or two....when the spring sun warms the top of my loft. I can't wait......


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

how did the deal go? what kind of bird is it?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

It's going to happen this weekend coming up, I'll be sure and post a few pics!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright sounds good. What kind of pigeons are you getting?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Some more birmingham rollers. Looking forward to this weekend for sure! My son is going along and he is getting pretty pumped up about getting his own birds as well.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats awesome!  good luck!


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Where in PA are you?? I was thinking of getting into Rollers as well. Do you recommend any good websites or books?? Breeds?? 

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

PSUPigeoner said:


> Where in PA are you?? I was thinking of getting into Rollers as well. Do you recommend any good websites or books?? Breeds??
> 
> Ryan Shaeffer


National Birminghan Roller Club has a very good website, with several hundred members. Check it out!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

> Where in PA are you?? I was thinking of getting into Rollers as well. Do you recommend any good websites or books?? Breeds??
> 
> Ryan Shaeffer


I am just about a half hour south of Harrisburg.

I am just getting back into these birds so most of what I have found so far is by the almighty GOOGLE. 

There are plenty of people out there who are very willing to help out and steer you in the right direction. 

The NBRC is a great place to start. I searched for "birmingham rollers" and looked at a ton of websites.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

*Nbrc*

Here is the link to the National Birmingham Roller Club - http://www.nbrconline.com
Go to the members page and there are numerous links to different websites.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

So did you get those new rollers this week end?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Nope, I wanted to but some things came up and I was unable to make the trip. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

alright


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well... di dyou ge those birds this weekend?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

They should ship tomorrow or the next day. So I should have them by wednesday of this week, I'll post up some pictures as soon as I get em.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

alright. I hope they ship safely for you.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of a couple new ones...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice........I love the 3rd picture. Very pretty bird. I wish GOOD homers came in all those colors.........


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, the one in the third picture is actually pink, the picture may not show it very well, but it looks PINK....kind of crazy really, but I am not after the color, I just like the look and action of the bird in the air...so hopefully good things will come from it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful colors and birds. What is the color of that sleeping bird?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

your rollers sure do come in a wide assortment of colors and they are sure looking good


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

RodSD said:


> Beautiful colors and birds. What is the color of that sleeping bird?


It is pink with black speckles....never seen one like it before myself. 



My new loft will be completed on Saturday morning, all I have to do is get the roof on it now. Got most all of it done today. It is smaller than I wanted, but it will surely work good for the birds I have now. I'll post some pictures of it when it's done saturday.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I may have seen your picture and you ain't "Little," man!

Good luck finishing your loft.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, yeah, Maybe you can post that sleeping pigeon at the genetics section to see what you have?


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Bellnecks used to be awesome rollers BUT the guys stopped flying them and mostly turned them into show birds,performing bellnecks are few and far between,


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I may have seen your picture and you ain't "Little," man!
> 
> Good luck finishing your loft.


I was little....and my cousins and family still call me LittleJohn....go figure.

Got the roof on the loft tonight and the birds are in there, happy as can be. I am looking forward to my first year back in the hobby....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a pigeon I named big John but it really has to do with his size lol ...cant wait to see how your loft turns out , what are the dimensions of this one ?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

It's pretty small really, but for the amount of birds I have it is just right. It is 4 feet wide and 6 1/2 feet long. It is about 6 feet tall in the front and 5 feet tall in the back. I only have 2 nest boxes in it right now, and my older pair of bellnecks jumped right in it and she is sitting and he is standing guard, so we'll see what happens there.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok here is the new loft.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I kinna cant wait for you to get some birds in the air to see what they can do for you ... you have a great start there cant wait for you to get them going and see if they breed you some spin in the air lol ...I got a group of rollers I rescued from down the road at a harley shop and out of 7 I got only one female but she is the cutest lil bird I ever did see shame she took up with a flying flight as her mate lol wooden eggs for her no doubt


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Spent the day tearing down the old kit box, and building a new one. I was able to use all of the old plywood, so it worked out pretty good. I even had the first bunch I will be flying out on top of the kit box, so they can start getting used to the scenery. I'll probably do that each day for about an hour, up until the day I turn em loose for the first time.





































Still needs paint, and weather permitting I'll work on it some more tomorrow. Won't be long and they will be hitting the skies!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Littlejohn, is that a Bluetick **** hound behind that fence? ( i know it is) LOL! Nice loft! Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice birds, I cant wait to fly my birds too.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep he's a bluetick!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I like them! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

a 2x 4 loft would be great right


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

A good friend recommended this site to me. He said it would be fun! Well, when you have had pigeons ninety percent of your life, and then you are unable to have them,It's a bummer. I almost resigned myself to breeding Zebra finche's for the rest of my life. But after reading the posts about our fine feathered friends, I am encouraged once again to build that four by eight in the back yard. The crows are back, it's a good sign! This was posted by an old friend, i put it here were he intended, he had put it on his profile page. The 2x4 thing was a test, he has a British sense of humor. dave


----------

